# trying to make the best choice possible from a reliable lab



## localwhiteboy (Jun 18, 2014)

theres so many different places to get stuff online butn half the labs are sketchy and I dont know were to start, I dont want to end up buying garbage from some shit kicker lab,does anybody have any feed back on some place they use on the reg?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a source site brother...
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not sure what your asking but tread lightly if it's something illegal. There's much you can learn here but sources is not one of them.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah not a source site but I will tell you be careful with guys who have sites.  They're never safe


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 18, 2014)

First of all, Don't ask for sources here.. or anywhere for that matter.  NOTHING GOOD will come from it.  You will be bombarded with messages from people offering a source for steroids, and guess what? 99.9% of the time they will be scamming you!  As long as you are LOOKING for steroids, you WILL NEVER find them.  Does that make sense?  This will get you banned also, so I really reccomend you stop.
second, stay away from websites that sell steroids!  search the forums for "private labs" and find out what that means,..  Websites are a recipe for disaster, your information is public as well as theirs! someone is bound to get busted sooner or later using a website!
get in good with the community, so that when you DO FIND a source someday, you can ask all your newly found buddies if said source is LEGIT/GTG/real/etc.. (this is called a source check!) and you don't do this openly, you do it in private.
there is a lot to learn, and I suggest you read until your eyes hurt.. there are a few good threads on how to find a source, but this isn't something you're going to accomplish without getting in good with the community so start there!  Be real, be yourself.  Our Mods and Admins are some of the best in the community and they will sniff out a sour cat quicker than you can say meow!
Good luck in your quest, it wont happen overnight so meanwhile, get as big as you can naturally! (thats what you should do before using steroids in the first place!)
-Sam


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 18, 2014)

Never buy from a website best advice one can give u is stick around and make friends


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 18, 2014)

use common sense and discretation when asking these things. safety is paramount to places we call home. . stick around and meet some guys. make an introduction post tell us some things about yourself. are you on other boards? do you use this screen name other places? things like that


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey easy with the shit kicker remark! some us resemble the term. And what hard said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jun 19, 2014)

Take every word of their advice. A good source is never given it because it is valuable.

Mainstream product is crap, dangerous, fake or worse, your getting scammed one way or another.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 19, 2014)

tillacle labs...thank me later


----------



## bigezy (Jun 19, 2014)

steroids are illegal


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 19, 2014)

Its very hard to make a decision on a reliable lab, i guess it would be more of a lifestyle, personal preference.  Golden Labs are really good with kids and generally are a family pet.  I have always had Chocolate Labs when i lived near the beach, very active dogs they are.  I hope this was helpful in your quest for a reliable lab.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 19, 2014)

bigezy said:


> steroids are illegal



And they make you fat. 

Save your money on gear and buy a professional diet. You'll be money ahead.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 19, 2014)

Gear from websites=bad juju


----------



## Kelly (Jun 20, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> Never buy from a website best advice one can give u is stick around and make friends



How many times have I read this....over and over and over....make friends....WHAT, on an ugbodybuilding website? Kind of hypocritical  talk isn't it? There are many great labs out there...if you say they are bunk, you kidding yourself...there's damn good gear out there...don't try to bullshit people...


----------



## shenky (Jun 20, 2014)

Stay away from le dot coms


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jun 26, 2014)

Kelly said:


> How many times have I read this....over and over and over....make friends....WHAT, on an ugbodybuilding website? Kind of hypocritical  talk isn't it? There are many great labs out there...if you say they are bunk, you kidding yourself...there's damn good gear out there...don't try to bullshit people...



They're not my friends? All the nights I spent with Rumpy... I thought he meant it.


----------



## JackC4 (Jun 27, 2014)

CVS is the best


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 27, 2014)

Kelly said:


> How many times have I read this....over and over and over....make friends....WHAT, on an ugbodybuilding website? Kind of hypocritical  talk isn't it? There are many great labs out there...if you say they are bunk, you kidding yourself...there's damn good gear out there...don't try to bullshit people...


lab?? idk what that is I'm not a scientist... I was just telling the guy not to buy something illegal from a Google search that's not rocket science just common sense


----------



## Kazmir (Jun 27, 2014)

Kelly said:


> How many times have I read this....over and over and over....make friends....WHAT, on an ugbodybuilding website? Kind of hypocritical  talk isn't it? There are many great labs out there...if you say they are bunk, you kidding yourself...there's damn good gear out there...don't try to bullshit people...



Sure there is good gear out there. But the issue lies with the dot coms saving, storing your personal info leaving it ripe for the picking by trained professionals which puts you at risk... We are not saying there are not places that are fine to deal with just that the average new user looking will tend to go to google and jump on the first dot com he finds, he will go to the "big rating" website that comes up and will believe a bunch of BS on there not realizing that rating is in direct correlation withthe amount of money paid by the sponsor to be there. 

When people are told to stick around and make friends and something will open up, its not technically saying to make friends it means to contribute to the community so people get a read on the type of person you are, you need to realize that this game/business is a sketchy one and there are alot of people out to scam and take the new guys money.. A reputable source is not going to just take on anyone as a client they will read that persons posts / contributions, etc before offering his services.. Its all about security and in my opinion using someone privately that does not store your info in a database is the way I am going to deal and not at a dot com.  

Just my 2 CCs on the subject so take it at face value


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice post Kaz.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jun 28, 2014)

Kazmir said:


> Sure there is good gear out there. But the issue lies with the dot coms saving, storing your personal info leaving it ripe for the picking by trained professionals which puts you at risk... We are not saying there are not places that are fine to deal with just that the average new user looking will tend to go to google and jump on the first dot com he finds, he will go to the "big rating" website that comes up and will believe a bunch of BS on there not realizing that rating is in direct correlation withthe amount of money paid by the sponsor to be there.
> 
> When people are told to stick around and make friends and something will open up, its not technically saying to make friends it means to contribute to the community so people get a read on the type of person you are, you need to realize that this game/business is a sketchy one and there are alot of people out to scam and take the new guys money.. A reputable source is not going to just take on anyone as a client they will read that persons posts / contributions, etc before offering his services.. Its all about security and in my opinion using someone privately that does not store your info in a database is the way I am going to deal and not at a dot com.
> 
> Just my 2 CCs on the subject so take it at face value



Exactly this.


----------



## JWCarter (Jul 4, 2014)

I am only here for the entertainment, oh and for the hot pictures of guys no I mean girls.


----------



## Aryan83 (May 16, 2020)

I've been locked-up for quite awhile and juuuuust about to get back in the saddle. I just ordered some 'drol, then see all these ****ed-up reviews. So, just counting the days and praying I didn't get scammed. 
  That's partly why I got on here. I wanna meet some folks and DEF' looking for a better crowd than I've been around for so long.


----------



## Aryan83 (May 16, 2020)

That "all you care about is your tren" is funny as shit because one of my bro's just split with his chick on the same kinda remarks. I gotta screenshot this and shoot it to him.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 16, 2020)

what a peachy screen name


----------



## TODAY (Jul 17, 2020)

Ace5555 said:


> Let me know if you need legit gear brother.
> hit me up:


I'll half consider hitting you up if you promise to leave this forum and never come back.


----------

